# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Oncology >  The Institute of Cancer Research (the ICR), University of London, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - icr.ac.uk

youtube.com/TheICRLondon

facebook.com/theinstituteofcancerresearch

twitter.com/ICR_London

linkedin.com/school/the-institute-of-cancer-research

Chief Executive and President of The Institute of Cancer Research - Paul Workman

Research Scientist - Davood Norouzi

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial intelligence can predict how cancers will evolve and spread"

August 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "ROBOT WAR ON CANCER: Scientists develop breakthrough AI tech to predict how tumours grow"
A COMPUTER tool that uses artificial intelligence could save the lives of thousands of cancer patients. The machine, designed in Britain, can learn to predict how tumours will grow, evolve and spread, scientists revealed last night.

by Giles Sheldrick
September 1, 2018

----------

